# indoor veggy garden gets raided!!!



## Chark (Mar 30, 2013)

did anyone see this hxxp://news.yahoo.com/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid-182449463.html yet? By the way i love how yahoo puts "couple mad over pot raid"   1.There was no "pot" 2.UMM how about having a title like Like " FEds illegally search homes?" 3 why do media sources always say POT and not Canibus HMMMMMMMMM

unbeliveable they got raided because of purchases at a hydro shop. Legal products from a legal store and nothing more as far as evidence for a search warrant..they raided them(they were ex cia employees by the way) and only found some squash and a few other veggies . they are suing now. when they asked about why they where targeted ? They didnt get a explaination. 

Now this is scary on two parts. 1. Thats all it took for a search warrant was them watching a store and who buys from it.Makes me not want to shop at them anymore. 2 Most importantly is our 4th ammendmant is not even a factor to them anymore when it comes to their war on cannibus. They did this knew it was illegal, didnt find a thing and then wouldnt say how or why they got searched other than you bought hydro supplies.

Im disturbed by this big time what do you think?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

I am speechless.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2013)

I am speechless, too.  However, that is exactly the reason that I do not shop at the hydro store in the town nearest me.  It is simply too easy for the cops to just sit outside and write down license numbers.  The scary part is that some judge signed a search warrant based on where they shopped.


----------



## DDragon (Mar 30, 2013)

WOW, sad when they spent so much time, money and resources on a "maybe" rather than chasing down the "REAL" drugs destroying our society!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2013)

They were doing that same freaken thing in Florida.Setting up stakeouts on Hydro Stores. I HATE COPS,,,including the ones in my Family.


----------



## Chark (Mar 30, 2013)

they said in the article that they "were under survailence for months" wow based on what??

also what about all the other people who this happened to also BUT since they did have a cannibus garden, nothing was reported.UMM they have the same rights too???

 People need to know about this. Pro cannibus or against it. IT doesnt matter this is about our gov and state gov violating our 4th ammendment.Profiling to make arrests.All in the name of "the worst drug on the Planet" according to President Reagan. This just ruined my day


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2013)

I am sorry for you guys that live in states like that. Move to Washington.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2013)

THG said:
			
		

> The scary part is that some judge signed a search warrant based on where they shopped.



You sure got that right.

We had a judge sign a search warrant for a house nearby for having to much automobile traffic. The used 4 agencies of LEo's just to find an 18" marijuana plant.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 31, 2013)

hold the judges accountable!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2013)

What a waste of resources.

Rose, I would love to be able to move to a marijuana friendly state.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What a waste of resources.
> 
> Rose, I would love to be able to move to a marijuana friendly state.


 
Yeah,,it just aint in the cards for me and my Wife. This house is our home,,and the last place I will live. Besides,,,ya can grow anywhere,,as long as ya keep your mouth shut,, and the smell down.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

I shouldn't have said that, of course your not going to leave your family and friends so you can be legal. I just hope it comes to all your states very soon.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah Rose, I don't think you want ALL of us moving to WA.
Might run out of room


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know we could have quite the community of growers. Sounds like fun.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm moving soon.  I have to sit here and suffer this pain for what reason...?  Probably back to Las Vegas.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 3, 2013)

ill be moving back to michigan soon, I live in a southern state where the penalty is 20 years for manufacturing cannibis, what a joke. I am a responsible hard working tax paying adult with absolutely no record of any kind. I use cannabis as a pain reliever for my injuries sustained in a terrible motorcycle accident at the age of 16. I refuse to be addicted to opiates, yet I have to live in fear for my freedom because I choose to use a natural medicine that god put here for us to consume, just like any other herbal supplement. Its just so proposturous. It makes me sick everytime I see a cop! And i dont like that either because they are a necessary entity for my safety! well, that and my .45 acp! Thank god for the states it is legal medically in. I had to leave michigan for work due to their struggling economy, but I am moving back soon!


----------



## ross (Apr 6, 2013)

someone i know was busted in this operation, but was actually growing and I remember him saying that some tomato farmers had been raided also.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

oh canada!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 6, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> oh canada!


Ugh, in Canada, you go to jail mandatory for half a year for growing 6 or more plants. Not safe there either!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2013)

Ya can grow where ever ya want,,,IF Ya KEEP YUR MOUTH SHUT,,and the SMELL down.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ugh, in Canada, you go to jail mandatory for half a year for growing 6 or more plants. Not safe there either!



true i forget to consider that on our reserves they really dont seem to care. then again with over half the family being either police, fire, or ambulance, and the other half being tribal family.... we have it by the balls when were red skinned


----------

